# our very sad day...



## Kimi's dad (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm going to have a very hard time typing this post but have to tell people our story. Our Kimi passed away this morning. He had a very aggressive cancer that filled his entire chest cavity. Nobody knew that 'til this morning. He wasn't acting right for the last few weeks & the assumption was that he had injured himself during one of our rugged morning or afternoon trail walks. I took him to the vet & he had an ear infection & I was to monitor his slight limp for a couple weeks. If he was still limping after time, it was going to be time to xray his shoulders, elbows & hips to look for displaysia or another injury. He had been having trouble breathing the last few days & last night was especially bad. I rushed him to the emergency vet, where he stayed overnight. He had lots of xrays & tests done & it was looking most definately like he had a hernia. Cancer was not suspected as he was still young. I told them that he also had a swolen bump on his ribs which lent to the idea of an injury during a deep snow walk. The specialist arrived & was ready to start hernia surgery, which was bad enough. I mentioned the bump to her & she then explored what it might be even more. The xrays during the night showed a mass filling his whole chest, which was affecting his breathing & everything else lately. The mass could have been from fluid coming through a hernia but she examined the bump further & put a needle though it & found cancer cells. They did surgery just to make sure it wasn't a hernia & a hopefully smaller cancer tumor could be removed. No such luck- his diaphragm was completely intact (no hernia) so they opened him up & saw he was filled with cancer. He never would have survived surgery in his weekened state & he was way too far into his cancer. It was a really aggressive form & may have started only a few months ago. They'll test a sample to see what type of cancer it was- either a tumor type that typically starts on the ribs or a hideous type that spreads through blood vessels. I don't care what kind it was. There is nothing that caused it. It was completely genetic (not hereditary) so it was going to happen no matter what. We're still in shock & are in & out of fits of crying. He was the best dog ever- he was perfect, too good to be true. He was going to be 2 years & 3 months old tomorrow. He was Gracie's (his little 1-year old 1/2 sister golden) whole life too. I'm not sure how she'll progress. There's no replacing Kimi & I don't know that we'll try. I'm going to think of him every day for the rest of my life I'm sure. We may or may not get another pup- we'll consider that as time goes on. For now, we'll just have to love Gracie twice as much. Just thought I'd tell people on this forum in hopes that they'll love their guys just a little bit more 'cause you never know what can happen...


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW! I am so incredibly sorry for your loss! The pain is raw right now but may you find comfort in the memories.

Godspeed Kimi


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh my gosh I am so very very sorry for your loss. Words can't express to you how I felt reading your post..it's just so sad. Hang on to each other and Gracie and remember the wonderful times you had with your beautiful boy.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very, very sorry. He was too young and you didn't have enough time with him. I will give my dogs all an extra hug and kiss tonight in memory of Kimi.


----------



## JohnTIZ (Jan 9, 2009)

2 years old. OMG. I'm really sorry to hear your sad story. We went through this a little more than couple weeks ago with our 7 y.o. golden girl and all I can see is to keep talking about it. Surround yourself with people who love dogs and are in step with how you feel. All I can say is that with each day if feels less painful... so far. My thoughts with you.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your sudden loss of Kimi. He was a handsome boy. May God and Gracie help your heart heal. RIP sweet Kimi.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a tragedy and so very young. I certainly understand how heartbroken you must be right now. Be sure to give Gracie extra hugs tonight.


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, Kimi was a beautiful boy,and so young. You have certainly come to the right place here at GRF, this is a very supportive group of Golden lovers, and many of us have gone through similar ordeals. Godspeed beautiful Kimi!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry, what a horrible thing to go through.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you lost him. My heart literally aches for you. He was way too young to leave you. Please find comfort in the fun times and love you shared. Bless you.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss  how heartbreaking.
((((big hugs)))) Placing you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.
Pics show a very happy well loved golden boy.
RIP Sweet Kimi, play to your hearts content at the Bridge.


----------



## mesuezee (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry. Wishing you peaceful days ahead....


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very very sorry for the loss of your pup Kimi...I too lost mhy sweet golden to cancer Feb 2007*..I hate cancer*..she was 12 but the hurt is the same no matter the age. We found out about her cancer and 3 days later we had to put her to sleep. The sadness does get easier just take it one day at a time and know that many of us here have walked in your shoes so we di truely understand. My prayers are with you.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

How terribly sad. He was so young. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Kimi was a handsome and obviously very happy young boy, I'm sorry your time with hime was so short.

You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. Kimi was a beautiful boy. Hugs to your family during this time of grief. We understand here on GRRF... You have come to the right place. Please give Gracie gentle snuggles from us.


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It's heartbreaking that we lose so many of our beloved goldens to this horrible desease and many at such a young age.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How tragic. I am so very sorry. Please be gentle with yourselves and let the wonderful memories he left you help you in your healing. I will be remembering him and your family in my prayers. Godspeed sweet Kimi.... you are SO loved and will be missed.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so very sorry that you lost your boy so unexpectedly and at such a young age. Rest in peace Kimi.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Kimi and I know I don't have the right comforting words to ease the pain. I lost my first golden to cancer and we also didn't know until it was too late and we lost her the day after we found out. It sure is an evil disease and not fair that they leave us too soon. Sending hugs to you.


----------



## Kimi's dad (Apr 3, 2007)

*thank you...*

Thank you everyone...


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am so, so sorry for the loss of your wonderful Kimi. What a beautiful life you gave him! So many of us here have experienced what you are feeling and wish we could ease the pain for you. I hope the days to come bring you comfort and sweet joyful memories of your Kimi. Godspeed, sweet Kimi.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so, so sorry. Cancer is just evil, and it is absolutely unfair Kimi was taken from you so young. I know your heart is breaking.... we understand and share your pain.

Run free and strong Kimi !


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I am so so sorry  We have a similar story with our Golden, Chivas. He was 7 when he died the same night we found that he was sick. He had a heart tumor, we had no idea. It was awful for us, so I completely understand how you feel. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry! He was so young! Prayers and hugs to you...


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Please know that there is support and understanding here on the Forum. Hugs from Harry and Me.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Two years is not nearly enough time . . .


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a tragic loss of one so young. Godspeed, Kimi. I'm sure he is running free at the Bridge now, eagerly awaiting his reunion with his beloved family.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss of Kimi so young, prayers are with you. Run free sweet Kimi!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Very sad, and shocking  I'm so sorry.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My Brady is just about the same age, OMG, so young.

So sorry, and we are here for you. Please give Kimi's sister lots of loving care. It will be hard for her, but together the two of you will get through it.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm sorry but I don't even know where to begin. You must be devastated....

I"ll give our two a special hug from Kimi--

Keep a tight hold on all the good memories you have of Kimi.

Rest in Peace...

SJ


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh I'm so very sorry. How horrible. He was so young and it's just so hard. Keeping you in my thoughts. I hope having Gracie to love will help your healing.


----------



## june007 (Jan 3, 2009)

I am so sorry for your pain , i really feel for you..I lost my much older Golden almost 4 weeks ago to a secondary lung tumor...suddenly and unexpectedly . I heard a clergyman once say that one should cry often at times like these because the tears , like the water in a brook whichmake the rough edges of the stones smoother, will help ease the pain of your grief...thinking of you sincerely june


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry! How very traumatic! My sincere sympathy for you and your family!


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

am so sorry for your loss...you know these dogs, they dont show signs of sickness until it has become serious already...i had that experience with barney before and having dulce a month after barney passed away and also the presence of the wonderful people here in this forum has helped me make it thru....you are in the right place...i know the pain...ive been there....((((hugss)))) to you and gracie....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry.... It is never easy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Kimi. It is always hard to lose them but to lose them at that young age is doubly hard. Please try to remember the good times and not the last day. Kimi is still with you in your heart and your memories. And I will give my three pups a big hug in honor of Kimi.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so very very sorry for your loss! Two years old is way to young.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Saying goodbye is so difficult and at such a young age...I have lost several goldens and the pain does get easier but it never really goes away. These beautiful dogs capture our hearts and we are never the same...
Hang on to the memories and one day you will be able to smile while thinking of Kimi...


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. I understand the heart break. We said good bye to our precious Beau last Sat. He also had cancer(throughout his lungs) and it was only a week after we found out that he was gone. The hurt is like no other and all we are doing right now is taking it one day at a time. Our Emmy is lost without her brother so we are all depending on each other and the wonderful support from the forum. You are in in thoughts.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Prayers for you and your family. Tears and hugs for you too. 
beth, moose and angel


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

Your Kimi was beautiful, I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry! Such surprising and horrible news! I know there is a huge hole in your heart right now, and I hope that memories of your sweet golden angel help ease your pain!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

OMG.... 2 years old.... how horrible.,,, how incredibly sad.  

I'm at a total loss for words... not that any would help... there simply are none at such a time. 

I am truly sorry for your loss and leave my deepest condolences.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Sooo sad, much much to young to leave you. so sorry


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Kimi's dad,

Kimi was a beautiful dog. I am so very sorry. Just looking at the pictures of Kimi, it is so clear what you must have seen and felt every day when you looked in his eyes. Kimi was very loved - - - his pure joy just running along the snowy trail in your picture - - - oh my gosh - - - my heart. 

I don't know you, but I have tears for you. Perhaps his life was cut short, and that simply is not fair - - - I feel anger just thinking about it - - - but Kimi had you and clearly you loved him and provided a rich and full life for him. I am so moved by this picture of your joyful Kimi. I want to say to the world - - - "see this picture - - - - this is what everyone should strive for - - - do you get it? Do you see what I see?"

Oh gosh, such heartbreak . . . thank you for sharing. I will be thinking of you. Again, I am sorry.


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

He was such a beautiful boy! I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I SIT WITH TEARS AT THE LOSS OF SUCH A YOUNG BEAUTIFUL DOG. NO MATTER THE AGE WE LOSE THEM, WE DO NOT HAVE ENOUGH TIME, BUT 2, WELL THAT SEEMS EVEN SADDER.

I LOST MY GOLDEN GIRL KayCee LAST MAY 25 TO CANCER. WE HAD HAD HAD AN ULTRASOUND DONE IN NOV DO TO A MALFORMED (BUT PERFECT WORKING) KIDNEY AND THERE WAS NO SIGN OF A TUMOR. ON MAY 23 SHE THREW UP, I TOOK HER TO THE VET AND HE FELT A MASS IN HER LOWER ABDOMAN STRANGE, SHE SLEPT ON HER BACK NEXT TO ME AT NIGHT, I RUBBED HER TUMMY BUT NEVER FELT THAT SOFTBALL SIZE MASS. I GUESS IT COULD ONLY BE FELT WHEN STANDING AND BY SOMEONE WHO KNEW WHAT THEY WERE FEELING.

HE DID SURGERY, BUT I LOST HER 48 HOURS LATER. THE REPORT CAME BACK--IT WAS A GASTROINTESTINAL STROMAL TUMOR, A KIND HE HAD NEVER REMOVED FROM A DOG BEFORE, AND EXTREMELY RARE IN HUMANS. IT WAS ALSO IN AN AREA--WHERE HER LARGE AND SMALL INTESTINES JOIN WHERE HE HAD NEVER SEEN ONE. SHE WAS 8 YRS. 9 MONS 1 WEEK OLD. WE HAD NO HINT, NO CLUE THAT THAT HORRID THING WAS GROWING INSIDE HER.

LIKE YOU SAID, NOTHING COULD PREVENT YOUR KIMI'S OR MY KayCee'S CANCER--NOR ANY DOGS i DO BELIEVE. KIMI WAS A B EAUTIFUL BOY.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss life does not seen fair at times.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Kimi was just a little guy. How unfair for him and for your family. You were kind to let him go during surgery rather than living out his last days in pain. My heart aches for you.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So very sorry to hear this tragic news. Far too soon to lose your beautiful boy, it must be very hard to bear right now. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear Kimi has been taken by that dreadful disease, and so young too.
Rest In Peace Kimi


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Murphy is about the same age as Kimi, I'll be giving him an extra large hug when I get home later, your loss is just so sad.

Be happy and pain free at the bridge Kimi


----------



## Alfies dad (Jan 19, 2009)

I am very sorry for the sad loss of your boy, and it has brought back some hard memories of our own. In Jan 2006 our white goldie 'Rosie' was taken to the vets as she was panting more than usual. The vet examined her thoroughly and found a lump under her rib cage. He kept her in and operated, successfully removing a 15lb tumour. This tumour was not noticable from the outside, as it was nestling under the rib cage. Luckily for us we were able to enjoy a further 16 months with her, until I noticed a lump again developing. At this point she was 11, and after examination by the Vet, we heart wrenchingly, decided that she had to leave us in a dignified way, as she had been the perfect lady. We had, and still have another golden goldie 'Bracken', who missed her terribly, as she had been around since Bracken was a pup. In August 2007, we decided that the time may be right to get some company for Bracken, and ourselves. We decided that we would like to get another pale one, from the same bllod line, but felt that another bitch may be a bit raw for us, so we decided upon a little boy 'Alfie', who's grandad was Rosies dad.
The pain of losing Rosie did subside, but there is not a day that passes without a fond and loving memory, and that is the way it should be.
We always check as much as we can now for little lumps and bumps, even around the rib cage, as a tumour as big as 15lbs shocked us and made us feel giulty, although the vet said they we could not be expected to notice.

We hope the pain subsides quickly, but the loving memories last a life time.
Take care


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh no! To lose a two year old golden suddenly, out of the blue from a sinister cancer, is traumatic and terribly sad. Many of us here who have lost our beloved dogs to cancers share our tears with yours. Condolences and good wishes to Gracie and to your family. I am sorry to hear this sorrowful news.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. Cancer is a terrible disease that take our four legged loved one away from us way too soon. 

I moved your post into the Rainbow Bridge forum so that others may see your post who will know what you have gone through in this forum as well.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Kimi was taken from you way too soon, it must be so painful coming to terms with this terrible loss, so very sorry that this had to happen. As time passes I hope you will be able to remember Kimi and smile. RIP Dear Kimi.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a shock for your family. I am so sorry.


----------



## ameliakong (Jan 23, 2009)

i'm so very very sorry. RIP Kimi....


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Kimi. So young and with so much love to share. Cancer is so mean. Rest in peace sweet Kimi.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Play hard and run free and healthy at the bridge sweet Kimi.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so very very sorry for your loss. Such a young beautiful dog and gone far too soon. What a heartbreaking loss.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

OMG,I'm so sorry to hear this!.
RIP,gorgeous boy!.
I can't even imagine what you're going through!.
2yrs is such a young age!.
Cancer is an illness that really scares me as it seems to be so common,in goldens.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is so sad - my heart goes out to you. Kimi will stay with you, in your hearts and in your memories of him, he will walk beside you on silent paws. Maybe one day you will find it in your heart to have another - it will not mean that you have forgotten your boy, or that he will be replaced - he won't. It just means that your heart has grown bigger for loving and knowing Kimi, and will let another in.

Run free, play hard with your new friends and sleep softly Kimi - you were taken far too soon


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I am sooo sorry to hear of the loss of your precious boy. Many thoughts and prayers to you and all who loved and knew Kimi are being sent from Co. Run free Kimi.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry the loss of your beautiful pup. He was gorgeous and how tragic.
Cancer is horrific anytime but especially in one so young.
My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry! I knew Kimi was very young and I'm shocked by your losing him. My heart is with you and your family. God speed Kimi.


----------



## hannahsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Kimi. Keep your memories of him close to your heart.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear of Kimi's passing at such a young age.
RIP sweet baby and run free at the bridge.
Blessings to you at this time.
Big Hugs!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I am so very sorry to read of your loss of Kimi. He was such a handsome, happy and vibrant boy. He was obviously very loved. Their lives are far too short, anyway, and Kimi was far too young.
Cancer is such an insidious disease. I feel your pain. We lost our Jake to this disease, too. 
I'm thinking of you and your family.

R.I.P. Dear Sweet Kimi

~Jackie


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry. You and your family are in my prayers


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed & Love


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I am so sorry about Kimi*

I am so very sorry about your Kimi-he will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge and I know you'll love Gracie twice as much. What a beautiful guy.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I've said it before... you get up one morning anticipating just another day... and something goes terribly wrong. You put your finger right on it. The lessone to be learned is to love your pups today because you never know what may happen or when. 

What a shock this must have been for you. We will keep Kimi in our thoughts and prayers in the coming days.


----------



## Kimi's dad (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank you everybody for your kind words. It's been very difficult taking Gracie on our afternoon & morning walks. She has no big brother to hang on or show her new great stick or pine cone to. He used to just take off & run full speed (I called it "crazy dog") when we'd go for walks & I'd let them off their leashes on a trail. Gracie used to chase him with such pure joy. Just me & her walking now. I think the only thing that will plug this huge hole in our hearts will be a new pup at some point- I don't know when though... THANKS AGAIN...


----------



## Chuck's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

I am very saddened to hear about your loss.
Treasure the time you had and celebrate his life by smiling at the good times.
Be strong for Gracie.
You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

There are no words to ease your pain, and no dam to stop your tears, nor should there be. This is just so horribly tragic for a young, beautiful, vibrant dog to die so young. I am so sorry, both for your family, Gracie and most especially Kimi, who had so much more great living to do. Godspeed, youngster....you'll find loads of buddies at the Bridge.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the sudden lost of Kimi - what a shock. May you find peace knowing that he never really leaves you - his spirit will live on forever.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I went through nearly the exact same thing 2 weeks ago with my 12 y/o. 2 Years... That's just sad


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. To lose your furbaby is hard enough but to lose one so young is only harder. I know because I lost my Ollie at just 3 years & 4 months on Nov 3rd/08. Nyg was lost for the first few weeks but he has adjusted - we just spend more time with him! You are so right in that you should value every day we have with our furbabies - I'll give Nyg an extra hug tonight.

Take care (((((((Hugs))))))) 

RIP sweet boy and you travel over Rainbow Bridge. Oliver will be there waiting for you!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your terrible and sudden loss. Know that he was well loved. And while no pup could ever replace him, maybe one day you'll want to give Gracie a little brother. 

One day at a time. I'm so sorry.


----------

